
Norway's National Transit Plan Will Spend $1B on New Bike Highways - jseliger
http://www.citylab.com/cityfixer/2016/03/norway-bike-highways-billion-dollars/472059/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlanticCities+%28CityLab%29
======
bobby_9x
This works well...unless you have physical problems and can't actually ride a
bike or are elderly.

Norway has long winters and short summers:
[http://www.expatarrivals.com/norway/weather-in-
norway](http://www.expatarrivals.com/norway/weather-in-norway)

This is a really stupid idea in this sort of climate.

~~~
sheepdestroyer
In winter put a jacket and gloves. When riding, own temp rises fast.

In general, exercise like riding a bike will get you less physical problems in
the long run. Some anecdotal data points :

\- Here in Japan, bicycles are hugely used by elderly, with health benefits.
My karate teacher, 80 this year, does his daily shopping this way (he is also
hiking up mountains 2~3 times a week).

\- My "elderly" relatives (65yo couple) ride at least 40Km every day since
retired, actually are in better shape now.

\- I also guide people in a touristic area, and regularly had foreign >70yo
clients joining bike tours (in winter too). Granted they were regular riders
already.

Maybe you don't enjoy riding personally but you should not dismiss it so
easily (nor attributing stupidity) as it often is the superior transportation
system (even in winter, provided that you are not under heavy snow of course).

